# Want a muzzle break installed..Who???



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Looking to have a couple of muzzle breaks installed on a pair of Remington 700's....any suggestions in the Clear Lake area...and any idea on costs???


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

It is about $250 installed for a custom brake. No suggestions in Clear Lake. IMO, brakes are not needed for rifles smaller than 30 caliber mags. Maybe a 7 mag. But that is if a grown man is shooting it. Women and children might want one.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Ed does great work.

http://www.vandenbergcustom.com/


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

not in clear lake, but years ago many refered me to kdf in seguin, ups both ways or nice drive. very knowledeable and great people to work with.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Before you try a muzzle break (aka ear drum killer) have you considered managed recoil rounds?

My wife is 118#'s and she shoots a 308 130gr at 2500fps and does not have any issues, no way she could handle the 168gr my son shoots out of his 308.

John


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Muzzle B?*

Look into Magna-Port before you put a M.B. on it. Awsome Work and really did Not increase the noise and those Lazer cuts were Bad Arse lookin.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

HydraSports said:


> It is about $250 installed for a custom brake. No suggestions in Clear Lake. IMO, brakes are not needed for rifles smaller than 30 caliber mags. Maybe a 7 mag. But that is if a grown man is shooting it. Women and children might want one.


I'm talking about 2 300 Win Mags shooting full force 180 gr bullets...


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

BIG PAPPA said:


> Look into Magna-Port before you put a M.B. on it. Awsome Work and really did Not increase the noise and those Lazer cuts were Bad Arse lookin.


Magna port would be fine...I assume it would reduce recoil....That's what I'm after....who would do it????Costs????


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a muzzle break for my 300 Win mag done by Chris at : http://www.aquilafirearms.com/. He's in La Porte.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I would do a brake makes it nice when you shoot a lot some guys complain when at the range , get a threaded cap for it when hunting if you hunt in a box blind or have hearing protection if you doing any magnum calibers you will flinch was less ! 


Transplanted from the North


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Precision Barrel Work in Brenham. This guy is a master on the lathe.


----------



## ccg (May 12, 2006)

Omar Alonzo in Pasadena 713-283-4384. He CNC's is own brakes, kinda looks like an APA lil bastard brake. They work freakin awesome, have one on a 6.5 SAUM. Extremely effeciant brake. 
Chris


----------



## REEL CRAZY (Dec 21, 2005)

Karl Witte in Dickinson does ours. I usually pay around $160. 832-221-6243


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Tom Ashley in Pearland/Manvel does his own design. I have one and like it. His number is 281-410-1421. RW


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Vandenberg builds a very effective Brake but its a little bulky if looking for slim line Call RPR Roberts Precision Rifles


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Aaron Roberts at RP Rifles (www.rprifles.com). He'll have a nice brake, of his own design, contoured and timed to the barrel. He'll also cut threads perfectly...as in perfectly perfect. I've had other rifle work from various local and national gunsmiths, and Aaron is the only one that I trust to touch my competition and hunting rifles.

That said, Ed Vanden Berg builds 1911's that rival anything out there. I just picked up my second Caspian build from him, this one in 9mm, and it's just great to shoot and great to look at.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Magna Port in Michigan*



coogerpop said:


> Magna port would be fine...I assume it would reduce recoil....That's what I'm after....who would do it????Costs????


I took my Stock and Scope off and removed the Bolt and shipped it to Magnaport in Michigan on a 338 mag I had. It actually make the gun quieter and it kicked about like a 243 when I got it back. If I need another one done, I would NOT Hesitate to do it again. Awsome work, fast turn around and looked great.
Check them out here: www.*magnaport*.com

Note: I did not want the Big Fat muzzle break added to my gun due to looks and added noise.+







$145.00 plus shipping.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Not clear lake, but def houston, You could go with Briley's. If you know anything about them, they're tip top. Their turnaround time isn't exactly desirable, but I've heard nothing but good things about their brakes. 

Of course, You cant go wrong with Ed Vandenberg in Webster. He is the smith that I go to.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

andre3k said:


> Precision Barrel Work in Brenham. This guy is a master on the lathe.


 Actually Hempstead, if that makes any difference..

http://www.precisionbarrelwork.com/


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Another Recomendation*



Rig'd UP said:


> Ed does great work.
> 
> http://www.vandenbergcustom.com/


Guys at work use him and are happy with his work...


----------



## 300 win mag (Nov 19, 2012)

I have them on a .300 Win Mag, now shoots like a .243. I had T's Guns in Texas City do mine. I know he didn't do it, but used a local person to do it.... AWESOME!! And I load them a little on the hot side with 180 Gr.


----------

